# Any luck ordering PPV through Cox?



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

I struggled for hours on the phone with Cox when Mayweather fought Mosely and I missed the entire fight while working with tech support trying to get it to work via the cablecard.

With Pacquiao Vs Margarita coming up, am I still going to have issues trying to order and view PPV?


----------



## jbell73 (Oct 31, 2006)

PPV doesn't work with the TiVo. You would need a Cox receiver for that.


----------



## pavemental (Mar 27, 2007)

(I came here specifically to start a thread on this topic, so thanks to BrianCT for having earlier done so).

In order to get your premium channels on the Premiere you have to swap your cable box for a cable card. So therefore, no PPV or Cox Video on Demand.

Any other Cox customers figured a way around this?

The only thing I can think of is since I have a second Cox cable box that I'm not using (don't ask), I guess I could connect that to my TV and swap out where the wall cable goes (TiVo or cable box) when I feel like watching PPV/VOD.

Have to say, I'm very disappointed with both Cox and TiVo. One of the reasons I bought a TiVo Premiere was so I would only need one box for everything. Then the tuning adapter made a mockery of that.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Actually it depends on your provider. On FiOS for example channel 1000 I believe is the PPV for sporting events and UFCs. As a result you just call to order the event and then tune the channel at the time. My friend does this every time he gets the UFC. 

You just can't order through the TiVo. As long as you can see the channel it will air on you should be able to order it either online or over the phone.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

So we can order via telephone and it will work or no?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The CableCARD can tune any channel it just can't send the request so if the PPV plays on a normal channel then yes you should be able to see it if you call to order it. It should just be a matter of tuning the channel.

If it isn't an actual physical channel then no you won't be able to.

Like I said on FiOS, channel 1000 is what they use for HD Sporting Events. All we have to do is jump to channel 1000 and we can see and record the PPV assuming we called ahead of time to order the event. We just can't order the event through the TiVo.

Look through your PPV channels and see if the event is listed. If you see an actual channel it will be on you should be able to order it over the phone and just tune that channel when the fight is on. You could also try asking on http://www.dslreports.com/ in the Cox forum.


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

I do have the Cox PPV channel in my lineup guide at 799 (HD).


----------



## pavemental (Mar 27, 2007)

I do not have the Cox PPV channel (799 HD) in my lineup. I'm a HD Cox customer in Phoenix. Any ideas how I can access the VOD content?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pavemental said:


> I do not have the Cox PPV channel (799 HD) in my lineup. I'm a HD Cox customer in Phoenix. Any ideas how I can access the VOD content?


PPV is not the same as VOD (although it is similar). No Cox customer can access VOD on TiVo... yet. Supposedly there is going to be support for that next year at some point.

As for PPV with the call-in-manually-method, I am not sure about that.


----------



## juvi77 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have Comcast and I just got a Premiere a month ago and tried out ordering PPV last month for the last UFC. I haven't gotten around to turning in my cable box so it was still attached to my set since I didn't have the tech take the cable box when he installed my cable cards. My HDPPV channel is 535 and is listed on my Premiere. I tried ordering the PPV on the cable box and the UFC PPV came in on the cable box but not the cablecard in the Premiere. 

Channel 535 on the Premiere stayed black and had no picture. I was only able to view the PPV through channel 535 on the Cable Box. It didn't matter that the cable box and cablecard were tied to the same account. Looks like you have to call it in and speak to someone to get the PPV to appear on your Cablecard even if you have a Cable Box elsewhere in the house to order through.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

This is how I would expect it to work. I have never had a cable company that unlocked a PPV in every room if you ordered it. I have only seen it on the box you ordered it on. 

This may work differently when you call since I don't know if they ask you which box you want to watch it on, but I imagine it varies per cable company and you would have to call and ask.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> This is how I would expect it to work. I have never had a cable company that unlocked a PPV in every room if you ordered it. I have only seen it on the box you ordered it on.
> 
> This may work differently when you call since I don't know if they ask you which box you want to watch it on, but I imagine it varies per cable company and you would have to call and ask.


With Charter, if you call and order, all devices are unlocked to watch the event. (Cable boxes and cablecard devices)


----------



## BrianCT (Nov 1, 2003)

It worked!!! I called Cox to order and it came on as scheduled. No idea why it didn't work last time but I am happy it's working tonight!


----------



## orgbd (Dec 26, 2002)

I have Cox Orange County, CA. The TiVo method is to call in the PPV or order online so the event is unlocked at your residence then tune to the channel on the TiVo. Since you cannot hit the "buy" button through a TiVo this makes sense.

However, my provider has specifically blocked this content and in my opinion for no other reason than to keep me from doing exactly what I intend to do, get rid of every cable box and just use my TiVo.

I have just contacted TiVo to see if any FCC laws are being violated.


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

I can confirm that Cox PPV works via my premiere units. I order UFC and Boxing matches almost monthly. I have channel 1501 which is HDPPV, works every time. I just call Cox, tell them to send the signal and it works. A few times customer service reps call me back and say "this wont work because you have tivo so we removed the charge" yet I still get the PPV. Never fails.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

BrianCT said:


> So we can order via telephone and it will work or no?


This did not work forme on cox.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

h00ligan said:


> This did not work forme on cox.


It will or at least should as long as it isn't an on-demand PPV. It has to be one that airs at a set time on one of the channels since you just need to be able to tune the channel at that time.


----------

